# MAP please tell me the lotto #



## Striker17 (May 25, 2017)

And yet again @MakeAPlay nails it 

https://www.google.com/amp/www.stumptownfooty.com/platform/amp/2017/5/25/15692332/tobin-heath-named-assistant-youth-technical-director-for-thorns-development-academy


----------



## GoWest (May 25, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> And yet again @MakeAPlay nails it
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.stumptownfooty.com/platform/amp/2017/5/25/15692332/tobin-heath-named-assistant-youth-technical-director-for-thorns-development-academy


This section in the article seems counter to what GDA is saying, or ...."....did I miss something with regard to the number of age specific teams?

"One of the 25 founding clubs as part of the U.S. Soccer Girls’ Development Academy, Thorns FC will compete in three age groups: U-14/15, U-16/17 and U-18/19. Clubs will be expected to train a minimum of four times a week. The use of combined age groups will require clubs to form teams with a balanced roster of players from two distinct birth years...."

Hmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 25, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> And yet again @MakeAPlay nails it
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.stumptownfooty.com/platform/amp/2017/5/25/15692332/tobin-heath-named-assistant-youth-technical-director-for-thorns-development-academy



I am at the point where I can't even get mad at what US soccer does.  Aesop's Fables are so enduring because they were stories told long ago that still ring true today in spite of all of the changes in society that have occurred since then.  This saga reminds me of the tale of the scorpion and the frog..

    The Scorpion and the Frog

  A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
scorpion asks the frog to carry him across on its back. The
frog asks, "How do I know you won't sting me?" The scorpion
says, "Because if I do, I will die too."

  The frog is satisfied, and they set out, but in midstream,
the scorpion stings the frog. The frog feels the onset of
paralysis and starts to sink, knowing they both will drown,
but has just enough time to gasp "Why?"

        Replies the scorpion: "Its my nature..."

We can't blame US soccer.  It's their nature...


----------



## MarkM (May 25, 2017)

This looks like a vanilla press release.  What am I missing guys and gals?


----------



## outside! (May 25, 2017)

MarkM said:


> This looks like a vanilla press release.  What am I missing guys and gals?


Hatred of change?


----------



## Striker17 (May 25, 2017)

Easy there sport I am a DA Kool Aid drinker. 
That being said MAP anticipated the uswnt being paraded into this new landscape and leveraged as a part of the system. She hypothesized this about a year ago


----------



## timbuck (May 25, 2017)

Is this a new way to get USWNT players paid more?


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 26, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Is this a new way to get USWNT players paid more?


I would say that it is a way to leverage the USWNT assets (popular players) and to continue to create a larger pool of players and more paying customers for the base of the pyramid (the clubs).  I think that it is a good way to leverage their popularity and for the players that want to transition into these types of roles to start their post playing career development earlier.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 26, 2017)

I was not an initial fan of Tobin Heath when she first appeared on our WSNT, but franky her creativity, smart play, and technical skills won me over, and now I wish we had more soccer players with her skill set coming up.   I still see more athletes than soccer players in our YNT pools and getting caps on our WNT. 

If only just a marketing exercise, I think this type of participation of our USWNT in youth programs should be supported.  I just hope she does not ignore the fourth DA team that her club seems to have forgotten about, nor the youngest non-DA age groups, where U.S. Soccer's focus seems primarily to be dictating the size of the field.


----------



## Striker17 (May 26, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> I would say that it is a way to leverage the USWNT assets (popular players) and to continue to create a larger pool of players and more paying customers for the base of the pyramid (the clubs).  I think that it is a good way to leverage their popularity and for the players that want to transition into these types of roles to start their post playing career development earlier.


I think it also may be a way to entice the players to avoid college during "prime playing years" using the USWNT as the carrot. 
You have someone like Tobin or Horan or Brian in front of you as a Technical Director and mentor that goes a long way. Pugh said Horan was instrumental in her decision making process


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 26, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I think it also may be a way to entice the players to avoid college during "prime playing years" using the USWNT as the carrot.
> You have someone like Tobin or Horan or Brian in front of you as a Technical Director and mentor that goes a long way. Pugh said Horan was instrumental in her decision making process


Pugh is a unicorn.  Horan was a fluke and has yet to really catch fire.  I doubt we will see another player offered a federation contract prior to college again.  She was the right person, at the right time in the right place.  If Leroux and A-Rod don't both simultaneously decide to get pregnant when Holiday and Wambach retire then Pugh would still be at UCLA.

I don't think that this is a play to influence young players to skip college.  The old girls club doesn't want this to become a regular thing.


----------



## The Driver (May 26, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> If Leroux and A-Rod don't both simultaneously decide to get pregnant when Holiday and Wambach retire then Pugh would still be at UCLA.


 Very true


----------



## davin (May 26, 2017)

In NorCal, there is a new girls-only club that was created specifically for the DA, the California Thorns, and it looks like they're doing something similar. Their leadership team consists of a bunch for retired USWNT stars. Brandi Chastain is coaching their 04 team. Doesn't look like their club is gaining much traction, though. I heard they had low numbers at their tryouts.

http://www.californiathornsfc.com/staff.html


----------



## krazysoccer (May 26, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Pugh is a unicorn.  Horan was a fluke and has yet to really catch fire.  I doubt we will see another player offered a federation contract prior to college again.  She was the right person, at the right time in the right place.  If Leroux and A-Rod don't both simultaneously decide to get pregnant when Holiday and Wambach retire then Pugh would still be at UCLA.
> 
> I don't think that this is a play to influence young players to skip college.  The old girls club doesn't want this to become a regular thing.





MakeAPlay said:


> Pugh is a unicorn.  Horan was a fluke and has yet to really catch fire.  I doubt we will see another player offered a federation contract prior to college again.  She was the right person, at the right time in the right place.  If Leroux and A-Rod don't both simultaneously decide to get pregnant when Holiday and Wambach retire then Pugh would still be at UCLA.
> 
> I don't think that this is a play to influence young players to skip college.  The old girls club doesn't want this to become a regular thing.


MAP you are very knowledgeable about Surf and have great soccer knowledge. Slammers 03 DA changed coaches, Ada Greenwood is now the coach. Your thoughts/opinion??? Would you have your DD play for him?


----------



## GoWest (May 26, 2017)

krazysoccer said:


> MAP you are very knowledgeable about Surf and have great soccer knowledge. Slammers 03 DA changed coaches, Ada Greenwood is now the coach. Your thoughts/opinion??? Would you have your DD play for him?


So no more Seth T for 03's? Heard Ada is a stickler for technical and touch. Not sure how his intensity will blend with the 03 mindset but a very good coach IMO.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 26, 2017)

krazysoccer said:


> MAP you are very knowledgeable about Surf and have great soccer knowledge. Slammers 03 DA changed coaches, Ada Greenwood is now the coach. Your thoughts/opinion??? Would you have your DD play for him?



Ada is an excellent coach and did a good job at USD and with Surf in my opinion.  He is intense and has high expectations but that is par for the course once you start getting to the higher levels.  He definitely will improve your player.  He is not a rainbows and unicorns type of guy.  If your player is looking to get better and doesn't mind having to push herself, he is a great person to develop your player.  If she needs to be coddled, he might not be the right fit.

And yes I would most definitely have my player play for him!


----------



## KidGretzky25 (May 26, 2017)

krazysoccer said:


> MAP you are very knowledgeable about Surf and have great soccer knowledge. Slammers 03 DA changed coaches, Ada Greenwood is now the coach. Your thoughts/opinion??? Would you have your DD play for him?


Great coach. The type of coach needed for younger players. Hopefully the trend with all the other clubs.


----------



## Striker17 (May 26, 2017)

I wonder why he didn't go back to Surf? I assume a lifestyle change and move up to beautiful Newport. 
Slammers is loaded with phenomenal coaches ! Wow impressive lineup with all the hires


----------



## splinter (May 27, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I wonder why he didn't go back to Surf? I assume a lifestyle change and move up to beautiful Newport.
> Slammers is loaded with phenomenal coaches ! Wow impressive lineup with all the hires


Ada was also announced as the 04 academy coach as well.  Seth is taking a coaching job at a college in Utah and finishing his masters degree.


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2017)

Is he replacing someone in the 04s?
I don't see these changes on their website yet.


----------



## splinter (May 27, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Is he replacing someone in the 04s?
> I don't see these changes on their website yet.


Seth was originally announced as the 04 academy coach a couple weeks ago and this week Ada was announced as his replacement.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 28, 2017)

I don't have the winning lotto numbers but I do know where you can buy some top quality counterfeit money.  That's sort of like winning the lotto....

Here you go!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/top-quality-counterfeit-money-for-sell-email-ultravioletprint-gmail-com-whatsapp-32465108168.3168/#post-79647


----------



## Anomaly (May 28, 2017)

krazysoccer said:


> MAP you are very knowledgeable about Surf and have great soccer knowledge. Slammers 03 DA changed coaches, Ada Greenwood is now the coach. Your thoughts/opinion??? Would you have your DD play for him?


My DD had him as an ODP coach a few years back. She absolutely loved him. Very strict on the field, and you do not want to get on his bad side. However he was great for her. Kids learn to always perform well during practices or pay the price of possibly losing a starting spot. Really prepares them for the next level IMO.


----------

